# Headboard Shelf



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anyone put a headboard shelf on the wall of the back slideout? There is no place to put stuff. I always have stuff, tissue, glasses, books... that I want close to my bed. It would look nice if it matched the wood on the slide. How much support in the wall? Are there studs there? 
Patty


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

Patty said:


> Has anyone put a headboard shelf on the wall of the back slideout? There is no place to put stuff. I always have stuff, tissue, glasses, books... that I want close to my bed. It would look nice if it matched the wood on the slide. How much support in the wall? Are there studs there?
> Patty


Only when I am sleeping there









I too would like add a shelf there.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL Cute!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

What year and model? I am assuming your rear slide has your head at the back end.


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

I am not speaking for Patty but mine is the 27rsds that has no shelf. Window back and starboard side. Would like to put a shelf on the port side.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine is a 23rs, window out the back, headboard port. Any ideas on how best to do it?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Is this what you mean?

headboard shelf

We purchased the shelf at HD with the hidden brackets but it wasn't sturdy enough so DH added the extra brackets underneath for alot more support.

Good luck


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep. That's what I want. Are there studs in the wall that you screwed the brackets into or did you just go into the insulation?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Patty said:


> Yep. That's what I want. Are there studs in the wall that you screwed the brackets into or did you just go into the insulation?


There are studs but you have to be careful not to over tighten the screws. We used the same shelf as Chabbie1 but in Cherry and it was a near perfect match to the interior trim. I also found it to be very well made and sturdy. No extra supports needed.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I added a shelf that covers the whole length of the headboard and then ran an extension cord up under the curtain for cell phone chargers and other things. Shelf was attached to the back wall and some supports under the shelf as well. On the interior end, I made a board with a hole in it (for the extension cord) that attaches the shelf to the ceiling. Here is a link to the picture. link You can also see the lamp that I added so that I can read the paper in the morning while enjoying my coffee.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Yep. That's what I want. Are there studs in the wall that you screwed the brackets into or did you just go into the insulation?


There are studs but you have to be careful not to over tighten the screws. We used the same shelf as Chabbie1 but in Cherry and it was a near perfect match to the interior trim. I also found it to be very well made and sturdy. No extra supports needed.









[/quote]

That is exactly what I envisioned! Thanks. It looks like you had a little different mount than Chabbie1. I have a stud finder somewhere. You got the shelf at HD too? Thanks for the tip on not over tighting.

Chabbie, I was looking at the other mods you did that are my favorites, the top drawer. That is a must for me. I don't understand why they didn't do that instead of wasting all that usable space. I also liked the bathroom mods. The previous owners already put in a new faucet. It isn't as high as yours which I like better. I may also change my cupboard to have a side hinge. Your changes all make so much sense.

Jimmie, I like the reading lamp too. Makes it look like home.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Patty said:


> Yep. That's what I want. Are there studs in the wall that you screwed the brackets into or did you just go into the insulation?


There are studs but you have to be careful not to over tighten the screws. We used the same shelf as Chabbie1 but in Cherry and it was a near perfect match to the interior trim. I also found it to be very well made and sturdy. No extra supports needed.









[/quote]

That is exactly what I envisioned! Thanks. It looks like you had a little different mount than Chabbie1. I have a stud finder somewhere. You got the shelf at HD too? Thanks for the tip on not over tighting.

Chabbie, I was looking at the other mods you did that are my favorites, the top drawer. That is a must for me. I don't understand why they didn't do that instead of wasting all that usable space. I also liked the bathroom mods. The previous owners already put in a new faucet. It isn't as high as yours which I like better. I may also change my cupboard to have a side hinge. Your changes all make so much sense.

Jimmie, I like the reading lamp too. Makes it look like home.
[/quote]

Patty,

Thanks! We also got the drawer slides at HD. It was a kit and not sure that they still have them, seems last time we looked there they had a few but were clearance. The bathroom faucet was purchased at Wallyworld. When you change your cupboard in the bathroom to a side hinge, you can reuse the hinges! This one is a no cost mod!
Have fun,
Chabbie1


----------



## bassistjoe (Apr 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Yep. That's what I want. Are there studs in the wall that you screwed the brackets into or did you just go into the insulation?


There are studs but you have to be careful not to over tighten the screws. We used the same shelf as Chabbie1 but in Cherry and it was a near perfect match to the interior trim. I also found it to be very well made and sturdy. No extra supports needed.









[/quote]

Hi there, I own 2002 26rs and want to put the same type shelf up and was wondering how thick the walls are, did you use the screws that came with the shelf or did you have to use shorter screws? I am looking to add a shelf above the table also but don't want to mess anything up. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Bob G. (Mar 12, 2011)

Chabbie1 said:


> Is this what you mean?
> 
> headboard shelf
> 
> ...


Hey I like your shelf but I was flipping through your other mods and liked some of the others as well. I am curious, has the PVC ladder worked out well for you? I like the idea of the PVC being lightweight. The real drawer would be nice too. They must have used the same configuration for campers that the drawers are under to the sink so the top one can't be a normal drawer. Did you use the original face on the new drawer? Did you just attach the drawer rails to the inside of the cabinet?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Did Keystone stop putting these in at some point? Our 2006 23RS came with a book shelf in the same place the full lenght of the headboard. Double cabinet at th foot end. The light in ours is under he headboard.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

I am having a hard time locating the drawer to use in the flip drawer modification. Does anyone know the size, brand, or what department they are in at Home Depot? Also, are they installed with just a center slide or slides on the side.

Thanks in advance.

Rowland


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

From an old topic. I think Quality Doors may have gone out of business.

_Go to Home Depot and walk back to their kitchen design center.
Vendor: Quality Doors
Ref# S0101 Sku# 145-262, Drawer Box - 12" wide x 3 7/16" high x 15" deep
Price ea. $33.00 + tax
Free shipping to your home._

Old Topic


----------

